# A CAUTION! This happened to me..



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I have developed a loading sequence intended to eliminate squib loads due to failure to charge a case with powder. So, about a week ago, I was surprised when I experienced a squib load in my .44 Ruger Super Blackhawk. This gun has a 7 1/2" barrel, and the bullet seemed to be driven up too far for the primer alone. Well, I shrugged this off and thought no more about it. Then last Saturday, another squib. My bullet was about three inches back from the muzzle, so it had to have had some powder. I remembered when loading, two cases did not seem to be loaded to the proper level, and I dumped these and re-charged them. I began to suspect my RCBS Uniflow powder measure.

I took the drop tube from the bottom, and it seem O.K. So, I decided to disassemble the whole thing. It's pretty simple to figure out, so I began stripping it down. When I removed the rotating drum, I got a surprise. The funnel shaped cavity below the drum was caked with compressed powder, leaving only a small channel for the powder to flow through.

I filled a stainless steel pan with lacquer thinner and cleaned each part, using an old toothbrush. I used a pistol rod with double patches to clean the cavity below the drum. (Be sure to remove the plastic hopper before dunking in lacquer thinner)

The disassembled measure:










When cleaned and dried, I reassembled the measure and ran some H110 through it to check it for functioning. Cleaned and reassembled:










I might add this measure has been in use since 1977, and has run out 250,000 ( that's a quarter million) rounds of ammunition. I believe Memphis humidity, along with general dust and airborne grime contributed to the caking and compression of the powder over the years.

Bob Wright


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Great advice! Also, for others who might reload lead bullets, make sure to clean your dies as well. The lead can start to build up inside the die and cause bullets to seat too deep. This is pretty noticable but can become an issue if you get in a hurry.

Powder caking is not only an inconvenience, it can be very deadly. If you get a chuck to break off and it goes into your load, you can still be throwing powder and not realize that you are overcharging because as Mr. Write pointed out, he probably had to roll out his throw screw to be able to get the load he intended being it was caked up in there. Even if you catch that one, the broken off piece would leave a cavity and cause overcharging in subsequent rounds if not corrected.

Mr. Wright,
If you have a progressive press, there is a powder checker die that goes in the 3rd station that does a rudimentary check for light or double charges. It is by far one of the best investments I ever bought for about $30. It basically locks up the whole press until the mis-thrown charge is taken care of. Check it out if you do have a progressive press. If you don't have a progressive, my dad used to use a small dowel with a little line drawn on it where the top of the brass should be from a known good load. Basically he would write the load data on the dowel and keep it in the die box for that load. He'd throw all the charges and keep the cases in a loading block, then check each round with the dowel to make sure he didn't have a problem before seating bullets.

Shoot safe.

Zhur


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the "Heads-up!"

My RCBS Uniflow is a bit older than yours, so I'll check it before I use it the
next time. Living as I do in the dry air of El Paso, I probably don't have the
same problem, but it won't hurt to check!

BTW, you didn't mention the type of powder you use the most.

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

OMSBH44 said:


> Thanks for the "Heads-up!"
> 
> BTW, you didn't mention the type of powder you use the most.
> 
> Thanks!


I suppose the most used powder of my choice is Hodgdon's HS-6, followed by Winchester 231, and Alliant's #2400. I use 231 for my light target loads, HS-6 for mid-range stuff to slightly heavy loads, and #2400 for reall high performance ammunition.

I loaded a lot of IMR-4227, Winchester's #296, and Hodgdon's H110, but found with the range of bullets I use, nonimal weight for the caliber, #2400 outperformed them all, and over a wider range of cartridges.

One of my favorite powders of all time was Winchester's 540, now discontinued. HS-6 has been the closest I've found to that.

Bob Wright


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

This is kind of a different subject but, I was working up some heavier loads for my 45LC and tried H110. I don't know if I got a bad batch of powder or humidity affected it or what but the first couple rounds in the cylinder would fire normaly, the next would be under powered and the 4th or 5th round wouldn't burn completely leaving the round and most of the unburned powder powder lodged in the barrel(4 5/8" Blackhawk). The bullets were 225gr FMJ with a heavy roll crimp. When I bought the gun in 1992 used the seller gave me a hundred or so rounds he had loaded with 260gr hardcast bullets and H110 powder, they were very incosistent and I ended up pulling them apart and reloading after only a dozen or so rounds fired.
Most of my loading uses Unique for lighter stuff and 2400 for heavierloads with CCI350 magnum primers and haven't had any problems with these powders.
Just wondering if anyone else experienced similar results and knew why.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Around 1970 or so, H110 got a reputation for inconsistancies, especially with lighter bullets. I never knew the reason given, but I was advised to use Winchester 630. By that time 630 disappeared from shelves and #296 sort of replaced it. And 296 was not recommended for light bullets.

Lately I have not heard of any such problems.

Bob Wright


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

I won't lose any sleep about it, 2400 is working good for what I'm doing and I'm only loading a dozen of that recipe at a time so 1 lb will last quite a while. Seemed strange since H110 is so popular for 44mag and that was the power range I was heading for.


----------

